# Presente!



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2012)

Presente per questa nuova avventura! Complimenti per il lavoro svolto, il forum è davvero bello! Un grazie a tutti quelli che hanno lavorato e lavoreranno per rendere Milan World un bel posto!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2012)

RI-bentornato Darren


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2012)

hola


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Presente per questa nuova avventura! Complimenti per il lavoro svolto, il forum è davvero bello! Un grazie a tutti quelli che hanno lavorato e lavoreranno per rendere Milan World un bel posto!



Darren ci sono anche io.....a salutarti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren ci sono anche io.....a salutarti.



La coppia d'oro Blu-Darren anche qui!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La coppia d'oro Blu-Darren anche qui!



Ci manca Ice. Non lasciamolo solo a far danni sull'altro forum.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Salve!


----------

